# White bumps under eyes - HELP!!



## lilyindavis (Aug 6, 2005)

Hello everyone!!

I don't know if anyone else has this problem, but I have tiny tiny white bumps under the inner parts of my eyes...






I have heard that they are fat bumps?? or something??



Does anyone know what they are and how to get rid of them?? I'd appreciate any help..


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* Hello everyone!!
I don't know if anyone else has this problem, but I have tiny tiny white bumps under the inner parts of my eyes...





I have heard that they are fat bumps?? or something??



Does anyone know what they are and how to get rid of them?? I'd appreciate any help..

I have those too. Someone told me they were calcium deposits, but I don't know if that's correct. If anyone does know that would be great. I suppose I could ask my dr. but they've been there for a LONG time. I'm not making an appt just for that. He'll think I'm nuts!


----------



## Liz (Aug 6, 2005)

hi. those bumps are called Milia

check out this thread about it





https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...ighlight=milia


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you Liz!! This thread is really helpful!!


----------



## kimg82 (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi. I also have a couple of those bumps and would love to know the solution. My sister's stylist told her it was because she was using a moisturizer that was too rich for her skin. She went for a simple facial and they were able to remove the bumps easily, then she changed moisturizer. I don't remember the specifics but no surgery was involved. I haven't tried it yet. Let me know if you find a better solution!

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* Hello everyone!!
I don't know if anyone else has this problem, but I have tiny tiny white bumps under the inner parts of my eyes...





I have heard that they are fat bumps?? or something??



Does anyone know what they are and how to get rid of them?? I'd appreciate any help..


----------



## l8dyluck (Aug 7, 2005)

Milia, i have thoughs too.


----------



## man (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes

going to a specialist will help you remove those bumps. never try to squeeze it yourself, it will scar your face. the white bumps on your face may be also due to the eye cream or moisturizer that you are using. it may be too rich or moist for your face or it just causes white bumps!! try to not wear your eyecream for week or so and see if anything changes. if it does, then its the cream. sometimes it might not be the eye cream you wear, it may be because you apply your face moisturizer too close the areas around your eyes; that can cause the bumps too!!

Originally Posted by *kimg82* Hi. I also have a couple of those bumps and would love to know the solution. My sister's stylist told her it was because she was using a moisturizer that was too rich for her skin. She went for a simple facial and they were able to remove the bumps easily, then she changed moisturizer. I don't remember the specifics but no surgery was involved. I haven't tried it yet. Let me know if you find a better solution!


----------



## Moneeka (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi!

I am an Aesthitician...those are Milia, they are just a small seed of keratin and almost everybody gets them. They are indeed fat deposits. One of the reasons that they appear is do to cholesterol.

They can be removed by seeing an aesthetician or dermatologist and they will take i very small needle and pop a hole and then squeeze it out.

These things don't budge by just squeezing them, they do not have a pore to push out of. It is a very tiny hard seed. Scrubbing them away or applying topical creams may help them disappear temporarily, but u definatly have to see someone to take it out.

Good Luck


----------



## sportygirl (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Moneeka - it's nice to hear from someone who deals with these things directly. One question - can you get scars when you have them popped or removed?

Originally Posted by *Moneeka* Hi! I am an Aesthitician...those are Milia, they are just a small seed of keratin and almost everybody gets them. They are indeed fat deposits. One of the reasons that they appear is do to cholesterol.

They can be removed by seeing an aesthetician or dermatologist and they will take i very small needle and pop a hole and then squeeze it out.

These things don't budge by just squeezing them, they do not have a pore to push out of. It is a very tiny hard seed. Scrubbing them away or applying topical creams may help them disappear temporarily, but u definatly have to see someone to take it out.

Good Luck


----------



## jujubee (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah, I heard that you could see a derm and have them extracted but that's way too intense for little fraidy-cat me. I went looking through different boutique and beauty stores and I ended up finding a great eyecream by MD Formulations that made the bumps far less noticeable. It's called lift and lighten eye gel. It's really light and silky. Highly recommend it!


----------



## Moneeka (Aug 29, 2005)

When you have them removed you may have scars that are temporary and depending on your skin can last no time at all or a lot. When i was doing aesthetics we did facials every week and i was breaking out like crazy because i was being treated for other skin types. So they had to extract my acne and my scars lastes 6 months but i also used a special cream to enhance the treatment.


----------

